# Miter boxes?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting an older miter box but u have no clue what older models are decent. There are so many. Some by stanley, some by craftsman, etc. Are there any that stand out as being better than others. Im starting to look and I want to keep my eye out for the better models.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had my 12in Ridgid mitersaw for ~9 years or so. What I am now finding is that a TS sled does a much better job of crosscuts. I still use my mitersaw but usually just to size 8/4 and 12/4 rough lumber to be used on the TS or BS.

Even when I take the time to accurately set the MS angle, it will still come out off by a degree or so. I do not know if this has helped you, but IMO I do not find them that accurate.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I passed up an old Craftsman miter saw at an estate sale and kick myself. It had a super sharp Disston back blade that was replaceable in a heavy sliding carraige and the whole thing just said 'quality' to me. Most of the tools in this estate were from the 1940s and before. I think Stanley made the units for Sears, or maybe Millers Falls did. I think they would be perfect for small mouldings like picture frame stock. With a sharp saw they are probably incredibly accurate. I still use an old rock maple mitre box when I do small coves or shoe mouldings. I don't see the point in dragging out a sliding power miter saw for tiny stuff.

I like this one on ebay. You KNOW you will have a perfect 45 with that unit!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-H-C-Marsh-Picture-Framers-Miter-Saw-Rare-Vintage-With-27-Backsaw-/310385331914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4844684eca


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

The Millers Falls Langdon Acme miter box is generally considered the "Cadillac" of miter boxes. Example: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MILLERS-FALLS-LANGDON-ACME-MITER-MITRE-BOX-w-E-C-ATKINS-26-SAW-/170793208700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c4118b7c#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got an old Miller's Falls miter box that was my dad's. Not sure of the model number but it in great shape. I'll have to dig it out and see what I have. I haven't used it in years but remember using that saw as a kid. 
always seemed like a lot of work at the time!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/C-R-LAURENCE-H36191-Purpose-Miter/dp/B0049YXQRW/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t

I like the old Jorgensen miter boxes similar to the one in Amazon. Very accurate with clean cuts.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cjwillie, you wouldn't want to part with that mitre box, would you? Just thought I would ask


----------



## handyrandyrc (Feb 3, 2012)

I have one that looks like this. The saw is in much better shape-if you are interested, let me know-I'd let it go.










Combination is made by Craftsman-it's a pretty heavy beast.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

For the right price, all my tools are for sale! I haven't really thought about that old saw for years. I dug it out, it could use a good cleaning. The blade is still sharp. I can't find a model number. There is a sticker on it that you can still read "Miller's Falls" and a number, "1205" but that may be part of a serial number. I have no idea what it's worth. I haven't seen any at auctions lately or seen any for sale online. Make me an offer, we'll see what happens. Thanks, Willie


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Millers Falls / Langdon miter boxes are awesome! I have one and it is a very nice example. 90 degree cuts all the time. There are lots of them out there for good prices and bad. Good Luck!


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone have any opinions on the style that makes the most sense. I've seen the ones with two posts, ones with a single arm that hangs above the saw, and ones like this one, which is avalable locally for $25. The Langdon/Millers Falls versions that I see on ebay are pricy.


----------

